# The Herms Project



## quincy (10/6/05)

Some of you probably already frequent the Brewboard forum, (so to those - appologies in advance) but I have been following a great thread there for a while. 
Its a detailed pictorial of a guy building a herms system updated as he goes.
Great pics and great commentary.

It's a bit lengthy but IMHO well worth the effort.

Enjoy.

http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtopic=34993

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/6/05)

There's a bloke who really needs a hobby. B) 

Oh to have his welding skills.

Warren -


----------



## JasonY (10/6/05)

Wow good read. Ic ould only hope to build something that flash. If I owned a large boilermakers workshop I may have a chance


----------



## Duff (10/6/05)

I thought maybe he was one of the guys from Mythbusters.


----------



## Doc (10/6/05)

Yeah I've been following it too. He got off to a fast start but has slowed up lately.
I actually printed the whole thread out one day and read it on the bus on the way home 
I haven't checked it for a couple of days but he posted mid-week from memory. Lets hope he gets more frequent again.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Asher (10/6/05)

All those tools are making me drule.....


----------

